# 21130 AF question



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

21130 AF. On my tender you have the 2 truck assemblies. Between the wheels there is a piece of metal that has a spring in it and the metal touches the track. What is the name of the piece of metal and what is the purpose of it? Thanks for any and all help. Larry


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Tender pick-up is the piece that contacts the track. The other two pieces would be the Spring and the Hair Pin Cotter. Each truck on the tender has one assembly. I believe they were for added pick-up. Mostly found on engines with the Air Chime Whistle. Your 21130 did not have that feature. Hope this helps. Similar to what you find on the diesel trucks.


----------

